# Good B camera to T5i?



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,

I have a T5i but for an event coming up am wanting to get a camcorder to record it. Can anyone suggest a good camcorder that would work okay with the T5i's footage when I go to edit it? I'm looking to spend less that $500 so I realize my choices may be slim. 

I wondered whether a Canon VIXIA HF R30 could do the job or do I need to be looking at something like a Canon VIXIA High-Definition Flash Memory Camcorder (HF R40). 

The presentation I am filming will be 45 minutes long thus I figure my T5i is not the one for the job.

thanks!


----------

